

PI, 10 trillion digits - 0x12
http://www.numberworld.org/misc_runs/pi-10t/details.html

======
russell
Impressive to me. But they seemed to be particularly susceptible to HD
failures even with RAID controllers, and compounded by infrequent backups. I
suppose this is due to cutting corners on grad student budgets. Comments from
others who have tried such things would be interesting.

